# Darn those pigeons are clever!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was sitting in my car again in the parking lot way away from the flock where they could not see me and yet when I looked in my rear view mirror, there they were running towards my car! I cannot for the life of me figure out how they knew I was there out of all the cars parked in that parking lot and the fact that I had parked in a totally new section of the lot away from their view. They NEVER go there on that side and yet today there they were running towards my car. I couldn't believe it!

I fed them and I'm kinda hoping they take to this new spot because it's more safe than the other spot I go to visit them. There are hardly any cars there.

I can't believe those pigeons. How in the world could they have known it was me? I just don't get it.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe your car makes a unique sound that's beyond your hearing (or that you aren't aware of)

Pavlovian pidgies....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,
Yup, no way around it, they have sight recognition. I was recently at a building
that had several windows on the second floor needing repair. They weren't at
the entry way when I arrived, yet, it didn't seem to matter which side of the building I was on they would find me.  . And such hams they were. They
would zoom @ it from accross the street, "helicopter" around the window incessantly, and land on the ledges around the window and the window that I
had opened to work on (they were side-hinged). At another building where
they like to sit on my car, I went out to get something from the back of my 
jeep, and one of the ferals w/2 club feet landed on the rear "door" that was
in an open (swung-up) position. When I was ready to close the back door,
I decided to play a little finger game with it and put my hand up close to where
it was, tapping my fingers back and forth along the edge in front of where it was roosting. Pijie leanded forward and took a chomp on my finger! I cracked
up and did it again to see if he'd do it again, and bingo, he chomped again.

Later when I was leaving, the same bird jumped on the engine hood and wouldn't move. I reached around from inside to the hood and played the 
finger game again, and over and over again he would chomp on my finger.
I don't think he would have chosen to play the finger game w/me if he didn't 
recognize me and know that I was a "safe" human to do this with. They 
recognize over time and remember who you are and develop a trust for you
through your own interactions with them. Don't be surprised if they start 
landing on you next!!

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have had some very indignant pigeons get on the hood of my car and glare at me through the window when I didn't pass out the food fast enough. Yes - GLARE. They can be very pushy - I was very surprised but amused also. 

My car does have a distinct sound to it, although there are some other cars that sound like it. It's a Ford Escort and they have that "distinct" sound to it.

The finger game sounds funny. I can't believe a feral would get that close to you to do that. It's amazing. I don't know if the ferals here will ever feel comfortable enough with me to try and let me touch them like that. They're still very cautious.

I wish I could help one feral pigeon with a hurt foot but it's too fast for me. If it gets to the point where it can't move fast, I'll try and grab it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

I know what you mean about the "evil eye", lol. Your description cracked me
up. I suspect that in time they'll get more forward w/you and who knows,
you might look like the little boy in Elvis' pictures!

Maybe you might want to try the box and string trick if you think you can't grab it. It just boils down to whatever you feel comfortable with and what works 
for you. 

Best.

fp


----------

